# Suggestions for a good tuna charter?



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

I'm not able to make it all the way to the rigs in my boat (especially being located in Destin) so I was hoping for some suggestions on good charters for tuna rig trips? Willing to depart from as far as AL. Appreciate any help!


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I went on an overnighter a couple of years ago out of Dauphin Island, on the Deliverance. The boat was for sale at the time and there seemed to be some financial issues, however, we caught a load of fish, tuna, sword, wahoo plus bonita, kings and AJ's


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Deliverance is still going strong. Brian Swindle is a great guy & you will have fun.

http://www.charterboatdeliverance.com/


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

How many folks are you looking to have for a trip..??


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Its looking like it will be around 4 people right now


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I had some friends charter Lady D out of OB and they had a good trip.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The lady d or summer breeze are good


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Vengeance out of Destin is a good choice.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

much appreciated I got a ton of PMs too with good suggestions, thanks for the help guys. time to start making calls


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

call Capt Curt Gwin on Only way.. www.gofishdestin.com

We slayed them on his boat very recently.


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

i second the vengance. or the mother lode. both owned by jason hallmark


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Casey and crew on the Lady D in OB (Sportsman Marina) will work hard to put you on fish. Good boat.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, so to speak, and looking to price out a charter for my father for sometime between Christmas and New Years most likely. Would be 4-6 people, most likely 4.


----------

